# Need Help With a Candy Tin



## dw84 (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi everyone - in trying to research this tin I came across this forum so I hope that you may be able to point me in the right direction.  While helping my Uncle clean some of his home, I found a blue and white candy tin from Samuel Bennett & CO (pictures attached).  I have tried doing several different searches for the company and nothing comes up at all. If any of you might have some history behind the company or if these tins are even collectable, that would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you for your time.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 20, 2017)

I doubt it's collectible, it looks like it was made within the last ten years.  Odd that they don't have any internet presence, but the company could very well still be putting out candy in these tins.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Mar 31, 2017)

Yeah not old. Nice old-fashioned design but bar code so not old.


----------

